

Making a sandwich (reflections on Ajax patent) - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/blog/2009/12/making-a-sandwich/

======
noonespecial
A patent so broad, so vague and so far reaching that you can sue Frito-Lay
Inc. and Adobe Systems Inc. at the same time! They basically just listed the
fortune 500 and went for broke.

 _Mike McKool, head of the national law firm McKool Smith and lead counsel for
Eolas, says he hopes the lawsuit will put an end to the widespread
unauthorized use of the company's technology patents._

Perhaps we should all get together and have a day where we make that true. One
day without ajax, iframes, or plugins of any kind ought to do it.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
Maybe someone should just stab him in the fucking gut and shut this bastard up
for good.

~~~
omgsean
That's not really constructive.

~~~
noonespecial
Its not only not constructive to the discussion, even in practice its not
constructive. This group of people (or this particular man) has dedicated his
life to enriching himself by exploiting the system. Yes the man is broken, but
the system moreso. Simply removing him through violence or otherwise will not
fix the problem. There will be a long line waiting to take his place. We've
let the system get way out of hand. So far so that the normal methods for
fixing such things seem to no longer be available to us. We could have filled
the cavity in 1980. Now we need a root canal. Some are going so far as to say
we need to pull the whole tooth.

------
eagleal
How could this patent be approved? Seriously, this patent could only pass if
filled in the '80s, with Nelson's transclusions, and the later Lee's WWW.

Ok for the plugins, but Ajax it's not a plugin.

~~~
IgorPartola
The patent office doesn't care about "plugin vs native" functionality. They
care about technology at a more abstract level.

